# Possible Indoor Shoot...PANIC!



## chunkybaby (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to apologize in advance for my newbiness, but I have a problem. I am plunging into the world of photography (children/families being my strongest interest at the moment...and some kind soul even gave me a vote in the October "Portrait" Challenge. Yay you, whoever you are!) and have a family photoshoot scheduled for tomorrow when the weather is supposed to be atrocious. 

Everything I have done, thus far, has relied on natural outdoor lighting (because, frankly, I don't know what I'm doing!) and all of my indoor shoots have *really* been bad because all I have is my trusty Nikon D50 and a reflector. 

If it comes to an indoor shoot what can I do with my Nikon to make some passable photos? (I am doing these for free as I have offered my services to my neighborhood until I get my feet off the ground and with hopes they spread the word.) 

Any little help would be so appreciated.
Thanks,
ChunkyBaby


----------



## jlykins (Nov 29, 2008)

Being that it's a local community thing, I would just reschedule. There really is no way to do an indoor shoot with the equipment that you have. Also before I scheduled anymore shoots, I would get at least a SB400 better yet a SB600 or 800.


----------



## chunkybaby (Nov 29, 2008)

jlykins,

Oy. I was afraid that would be the response. Really, these indoor shoots are waking me up at night with cold sweats! I guess I know what to put on MY Christmas list this year!

Thanks. I will try and reschedule.


----------



## pixeldawg (Nov 29, 2008)

I think what you really need is a few good studio strobes and a few lessons on using them. Once you do, you'll actually want to shoot indoors. I think that, especially since you're doing this as a "professional". Once you learn how to do this, you'll sleep MUCH better at night!  

I'd also recommend you take a look at Alien Bee's strobes. They have some nice starter kits that aren't too expensive.


----------



## chunkybaby (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you, Mark.

I will look into the studio strobes and figure this out eventually. It won't be before tomorrow though, so I guess I'll just do the best I can. 

The family is going through some tough financial times and their colleged-aged son is only home until the end of this weekend so I really wanted to get something for their Christmas photo which would mean tomorrow. On the other hand, as you all can surely relate, I want it to be decent enough that I'm not embarrassed.

*Glurg* I feel a sleepless night coming on.

Chunkybaby


----------



## pixeldawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Do this:

Set your flash to TTL and shoot at a slow shutter speed- maybe 1/30th of a second at F4 at an ISO of 400. This SHOULD get you into the ballpark. The flash will fill their faces and hair while the slow shutter speed will minimize the shadows produced by the flash itself by allowing more ambient light into the exposure.

Again, this is a rough guide, but should get you close.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 30, 2008)

He/she hasn't got a flash and is trying to run before walking, advise is not to offer a professional service till you know what you're doing also offer nothing you're equipment cannot cover. H


----------



## chunkybaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Mark, I really appreciate your help. I've been playing around this morning with the settings you suggested inside my house (while it's very gray and rainy outside as feared) and I think I just might be able to get something for this family today. 

Again, thanks for taking the time.
Chunkybaby


----------



## pixeldawg (Nov 30, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> He/she hasn't got a flash and is trying to run before walking, advise is not to offer a professional service till you know what you're doing also offer nothing you're equipment cannot cover. H


 
Actually, just like every other consumer grade nikon digital SLR, it does have a flash. And if you understand what the limitations are and how to use that flash, you can actually do some nice fill-flash work with it. 

And while I don't encourage people to represent themselves as professionals, I also don't discourage them from trying a new technique either because this is generally how we learn best. So, in this sense, my advice stands. Sometimes, baptism by fire can be a GOOD thing.


----------



## chunkybaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, the fates intervened and one of the children got sick today so the shoot was cancelled. But Mark gave me some good starting points for tackling some of the indoor lighting issues with the equipment I have and I am eager to experiment more with that. 

Also, to clarify, I am in no way saying I am a professional. I haven't made a skinny cent yet from any of this and am basically using my neighborhood as "guinea pigs" and they, in return, get some pictures. Everybody has to start somewhere.

Thanks again. This is one forum where I truly feel like I learn something new every day.


----------



## jlykins (Nov 30, 2008)

For a cheap setup you can get some halogen floods for about $20 a piece and attach some umbrellas. Set your WB to tungston and shoot away.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm afraid it was probably you that voted for yourself.


----------



## chunkybaby (Dec 1, 2008)

roadkill said:


> I'm afraid it was probably you that voted for yourself.


 
Wow. That was rude. I can't vote yet, haven't been a member long enough.
Wow.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 2, 2008)

roadkill said:


> I'm afraid it was probably you that voted for yourself.


 
Congratulations! You've just won The Most Pointless Post of the Day Award for December 2, 2008! 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

This may be the 2nd most pointless post of the day, but what did I miss?  Where was there voting results?


----------



## jlykins (Dec 2, 2008)

stsinner said:


> This may be the 2nd most pointless post of the day, but what did I miss? Where was there voting results?


 
It may be gone by now, but while the voting is going on there is a "poll" tracking how many votes each picture got at the top of the page. 

Chunky baby don't worry about negativity, you're doing fine. everyone has to start somewhere. Matter of fact, if you can make it work with the availible tools you have, you'll be that much better off when you get more equipment. I know people that have Full frame Canon's and don't know how to adjust the aperature... It's not what equipment you have, but the way you use it.


----------



## 3of11 (Dec 2, 2008)

roadkill said:


> I'm afraid it was probably you that voted for yourself.


 
Was that intended to be as rude as it sounded?


----------



## andrew99 (Dec 2, 2008)

Instead of diving head first into lighting (which is a big topic and takes time to learn and gather all the gear), why not pick up a Nikon 50mm f1.8 lens?  They are little over $100 and work great in low lighting.  You may need to push your ISO, but for sure you can shoot indoors with natural light with a 1.8 or faster lens!  Having said that, an SB600 is a great investment!


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 2, 2008)

stsinner said:


> This may be the 2nd most pointless post of the day, but what did I miss?  Where was there voting results?



Well I suppose I'm a contender too.  

I can't find a single image or link posted here by chunkybaby, so how would it be possible that chunk's work would be nominated?  Really...  I don't know.  Would someone explain please?

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 2, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> Well I suppose I'm a contender too.
> 
> I can't find a single image or link posted here by chunkybaby, so how would it be possible that chunk's work would be nominated? Really... I don't know. Would someone explain please?
> 
> ...


 
The other challenge...you submit for that, it's not nominated.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 2, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> Instead of diving head first into lighting (which is a big topic and takes time to learn and gather all the gear), why not pick up a Nikon 50mm f1.8 lens? They are little over $100 and work great in low lighting. You may need to push your ISO, but for sure you can shoot indoors with natural light with a 1.8 or faster lens! Having said that, an SB600 is a great investment!


 
You can get a one light setup for about that price and lighting > f/1.8 when you're shooting people.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 2, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> The other challenge...you submit for that, it's not nominated.



Oh...  OK.

Thanks!


----------



## chunkybaby (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, jlykins. No worries about the negativity. I completely agree with you about using what you have and figuring out how to use it well. (There is a post on the Beginner's thread from somebody taking some pretty amazing shots with a cell phone.) 

andrew99 - Funny you should mention the Nikon 50mm lens...I was given a big hint just today that that very lens may appear underneath my Christmas tree this year. Woot!

And to those wondering about the voting thing - I entered the October Photo Challenge. 

Thanks again.
ChunkyBaby


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 7, 2008)

A 50mm is a great lens, but its not going to be very useful in this situation, 50mm is probably too long for group shots indoors, and shooting wide open will yield a very narrow DOF, probably too narrow for group shots also.


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I might have missed it, but it does not seem to be a very positive attitude in this post.

I'm going to try to get back to the point with a fairly useful suggestion.

ChunkyBaby, go to your local professional camera shop and rent the lights.  They love to show off their knowledge, sometimes annoying, but use this to your advantage.  Renting the equipment with cost a small fraction of making a purchase and you will be very pleased with the results.  Just have them show you how to use the equipment.

Best of luck.

-Nick


----------

